# Just picked up Val's Christmas Present



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

With a big thankyou to David from DDB Detailing for the pre delivery detail avoiding the mess the TT arrived in.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Very nice, is that lounge leather I can see?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Indeed it is 

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice mate I guess you wont be driving it if it is Vals


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Penny got a Mini Cooper Convertable in the Summer, it must be a TT + Mini thing. Nice looking car, Happy Christmas Val.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

j8keith said:


> Penny got a Mini Cooper Convertable in the Summer, it must be a TT + Mini thing. Nice looking car, Happy Christmas Val.


There are a few with that combo seems popular.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just thought havent you got one of the colours wrong


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just thought havent you got one of the colours wrong


Why , you know me and blue cars
Mauritius Blue
Deep Sea Blue
Laser Blue
Even the Aygo was blue :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought havent you got one of the colours wrong
> ...


Yes but the Mini was black and white and i think I remember you saying those colours meen something to you for some reason


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not everything in life is black and white


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Not everything in life is black and white


I think red and white would have looked great [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I like red minis , but I did choose the blue. I always said if I got another mini it would be blue


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> I like red minis , but I did choose the blue. I always said if I got another mini it would be blue


So you knew about the present then Val ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

You couldn't get a red and white car !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davelincs said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I like red minis , but I did choose the blue. I always said if I got another mini it would be blue
> ...


I couldn't part ex the old Mini without her signature.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> You couldn't get a red and white car !


A sensible man at last :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice and consecutive number plates too!


----------

